# How do you carry your pipes?



## skatalite (Feb 29, 2008)

Most of us have pouches, so let's see them or hear about them! Currently I've got a three-pipe pouch, but am thinking of getting something a bit bigger soon.

Or maybe you have a unique way of carrying your pipe, tools and baccy?


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive got the 4 pipe bag from this link and couldnt be happier.

http://www.premierpipes.com/pipepouches.htm


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Mom always brings me something from her fancy purse parties. (I'm not a purse collector.) On this one I cut off all the sparkly fluff and bolted on my own.

Three pipes easily fit inside with room for one pouch, plus invisible side pockets for lighters and tampers. 

Before that I used these backpack crampon pockets from REI:









Waaaay too much room for a load of pipes and tins, if you don't mind your pipes knocking around. :2


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Since I smoke mostly cobs (almost always cobs when away from the house) I often just throw them in my pocket. When I travel, I'll put them in my carry-on baggage ruck in a long zip lock I get from the B&M or in my checked baggage in one of my tall plastic mason-type jars I bought at Linen's and Things for transporting tobaks. If I'm simply out and about in town for a day r afternoon, I just cram a cob and tamper in my simple leather zip tobak pouch.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

A ziplock baggie


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Thillium said:


> A ziplock baggie


Why not? Works well for me and my $4 cobs. It's exactly what the B&M puts them in when I buy them new. I'll not be putting my $4 pipe in a $20+ leather pouch.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Right now, my set up is a leather pouch in my coat pocket with a pipe or 2, plus some baccy, and then everything else is in the otterbox with me along with a cigar or 2 and everything I need in between. Simce I'm at the school all day and can't smoke there, I just leave it all out in the car and just go for drives for breaks in b/w studying


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a 4 pipe carrying case from premier pipes (as mentioned); and I am very please with it.

I also have the Pipe Guardian, that I received from my "Secret Santa".



This is a great case! 

If you take out the removable top part, you can carry your pipes, tobaccos, and accessories in the bottom section, and a load of cigars on top.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I have a 4 pipe carrying case from premier pipes (as mentioned); and I am very please with it.
> 
> I also have the Pipe Guardian, that I received from my "Secret Santa".
> 
> ...


That is a NICE system there


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I have a 4 pipe carrying case from premier pipes (as mentioned); and I am very please with it.
> 
> I also have the Pipe Guardian, that I received from my "Secret Santa".
> 
> ...


can you post a link for vendors. I found a lot about sourcing stuff to sell on e-bay. but no on=line retailers. If there is any info molded into the plastic,
maybe we can locate the manufacturer & build our own


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

A pelican case.


----------



## skatalite (Feb 29, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> can you post a link for vendors. I found a lot about sourcing stuff to sell on e-bay. but no on=line retailers. If there is any info molded into the plastic,
> maybe we can locate the manufacturer & build our own


Try this link: http://www.mrbundles.com/product_info.php/products_id/1491. I know it's not technically an online vendor, but it gives an idea of the price. I'll post a link if I find a vendor, though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr. bundles is a member here, FYI. goes by the name of "uncle mikey" lke on his site. that cartoon drawing of him was done by another member here as well.

i need to get one of those, that's for sure. 
i wonder what size that case is, as i have 2 cigar travel cases, and the molded foam is th eonly difference between them and the pipe case.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

IHT said:


> i wonder what size that case is, as i have 2 cigar travel cases, and the molded foam is th eonly difference between them and the pipe case.


Greg,

The inside dimensions are approx. 9-1/2" X 7-1/4" X 6-1/2" (including the foam on the top/bottom). The foam on the bottom is cut to fit the 2 plastic tobacco cases, 2 pipes, pipe cleaners, and a lighter. The 2 top foam slots also function as pipe rests.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Currently I just use a pocket 

I plan to make my own soon, either out of leather, or I will stop by a sporting goods store for a waterproof hard case (they carry them in so many sizes it will be easy to get one that is just right). Perhaps I will do both .


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I use a 2 pipe pouch with a snap-off baccy pouch, tamper sleeve, and wraparound pocket for fluffies, the zippo and spare flints, and a book of matches (sheesh, often forget to refill). Problem is the pouch, while compact, was designed for teensie bowl pipes. The two briars I have are pretty chunky - but I can squeeze one pipe in at a time. Which is OK, considering I hardly get time to smoke a full bowl on any given day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

IHT said:


> i need to get one of those, that's for sure.
> i wonder what size that case is, as i have 2 cigar travel cases, and the molded foam is th eonly difference between them and the pipe case.


I got the case, just the foam insert would be nice to have.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

http://www.smokinholsters.com/4_to_8_pipe_bags.htm

I use this 4/8 pipe bag. I also have a Wess 3 pipe hand case that holds a tobacco pouch and accesories. Also have three 2 pipe cases. that I use in my car.

Right now, I'm having Neil at SmokinHolsters designing me a leather briefcase type pipe bag with a shoulder strap. I need something this big to hold both pipes and a traveldor such as a Zero Halliburton, and still be big enough to hold many tins along with 8 to 10 pipes.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I have a 4 pipe carrying case from premier pipes (as mentioned); and I am very please with it.
> 
> I also have the Pipe Guardian, that I received from my "Secret Santa".
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing something like this with my 32 count otterbox...do you have a link as to whom sells these?


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I also keep my pipes in my pocket. I only smoke cobs so I'm not too worried about them getting messed up. I usually wear cargo shorts / pants and I like to dedicate a pocket to my pipe stuff. Usually it's just a pipe, tamper, lighter, cleaner and a plastic bag of tobacco.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm with the pocket crowd, but now that I saw them I'm considering getting one of those pipe holsters.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a castleford two pipe pouch. Has a baccy pouch, pockets for your lighter and a tamper, the downside to it is that you have to like either straight or 1/4 bend pipes alot, cause it's hard to put anything else in it.

http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-3881-castleford-pipe-pouch-small.aspx

It's this but brown.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Pocket.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Greg,
> 
> The inside dimensions are approx. 9-1/2" X 7-1/4" X 6-1/2" (including the foam on the top/bottom). The foam on the bottom is cut to fit the 2 plastic tobacco cases, 2 pipes, pipe cleaners, and a lighter. The 2 top foam slots also function as pipe rests.


I am almost 100% sure these are the measures of the Pelican 1200 case I just bought. I wanted to turn it into a cigar-cum-pipe case and was wondering how to arrange the foam. I'd gladly pay 30 bucks just for the inserts.

Till


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

found this site this am.

it's a bit cheaper than the other site posted.
http://www.casesbypelican.com/app-1300.htm


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 2 pipe carry case and am looking for a bigger case like what Bruce had described. Gotta save some duckets it appears.

I love the Pipe Guardian. Might have to get one of those for myself. It looks like Mr. Bundles has them on his site. Need to email him and see if they are actually still in stock. Here's a link:

http://www.mrbundles.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_134/products_id/1491


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

This .....


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Check the last post in this thread
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=129458&page=2&highlight=pelican+1200

Caseclub seems to have the best prices. The measures are for a Pelican 1200, not a 1150 and not a 1300.

Till


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Joan said:


> Mom always brings me something from her fancy purse parties. (I'm not a purse collector.) On this one I cut off all the sparkly fluff and bolted on my own.


The "Iron Butt" pin is a nice touch :tu


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

My set up is very elaborate and completely custom made. Pipes get to stay in the box and sock they were purchased in, tobacco varieties are portioned out in small ziplocks, a tamper rides in my pocket, and all the little packages go into a plastic grocery bag!:r


Seriously, I am looking into an attache case with fitted foam so I can custom fit it for 2 or 3 pipes at a time and have spaces for whole tins.


----------



## ButchA (Dec 17, 2007)

Alyks said:


> Pocket.


Same here... I don't have a leather case or anything spiffy like that. I just carry my pipe in the pocket of my jacket or coat.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Savinelli Suede 3 pipe case (actually a two pipe case unless you happen to have all Group 3 or smaller billiards) - does the job.....holds a couple of baggies of tobacco, two pipes, cleaners, tamper and lighter.










Eventually would like to get something bigger like the Doctor's Briefcase by smoking holsters.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

If it won't fit in a pocket, I'll not carry it. No pipe purses in my future. If I had to carry a hand bag to enjoy a smoke, I'd drop the pipe and only smoke cigars.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

billhud said:


> If it won't fit in a pocket, I'll not carry it. No pipe purses in my future. If I had to carry a hand bag to enjoy a smoke, I'd drop the pipe and only smoke cigars.


I'm with this guy... I won't carry a pistol in a fanny pack, much less a pipe. I keep looking for the ideal, small, stylish carrying option. But it cannot resemble the following items: shaving kit, purse, fannypack, briefcase, lunchbox, Crown Royal bag, paper sack.

I want something very small that holds 1 large billiard and about 1oz of tobacco.

I think a flannel roll-up and a cob may be the way for me...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

:r

i just want it to protect my pipes from breaking. i don't care if it looks like anything, just DO THE JOB.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Got this one from Frenchy. It is 6 1/2" by 3" so it is rather compact. Has a seperate zippered compartment on the bottom that holds one pipe. I usually throw some pipe cleaners in the pipe compartment too. If you unbutton the snaps, there is a compartment for tobacco and another small zippered compartment for your tamper or other pipe tools. The leather is really nice on this pouch and the construction seems first rate.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Normally on my man purse in smaller herfs. Last year I used an overnight travelling bag when I went to the Shack Herf. :ss


----------



## skatalite (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I have one of these:









It's rather small, and unless the bowls are small and the stems straight, it doesn't allow for much freedom.

I just received this:

And I cannot recommend it enough. I know I just got it, but it's a rather good case for $30. Good quality for a great price. Lots of pockets and great protection for the pipes themselves. The holsters have an elastic band in them that holds the stems firmly in place. In it I can carry four pipes, two tobacco pouches, two lighters, pipe cleaners and my tamper tool. Lots of space to spare, too!


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I am going to give this system a whirl and see how it performs. I wanted something with solid walls and waterproof that would fit in my saddlebags when I am in the back country. The case cost $19 at a local sporting goods store, and I got the foam for free (scraps from an upholsterer). Two pipes, lighter, matches, tool, cleaners and should hold enough tobacco for up to 6 days (at the rate I currently smoke, may have to adjust later  ).


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I have an 8 pipe man purse or "murse"... lol....

Really though its sweet and eliminated contemplating which pipe to take out if your going somewhere to smoke... I just grab the whole thing ad decide based on what I smoke...

Its a pretty common one.... black leather loops.... a bunch of puched for lighters, cleaners, tampers... pretty cool... cost was ~$40 I think....

2 lazy to take the pic as the thing is in the basement with my other goods.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

I took two pipes with me today. A pre-packed briar poker in the bottom compartment of my small tobak pouch in my jacket's right pocket and a pre-packed cob in my jackets left pocket. Again, if it requires me to carry a hand bag, forget it.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I just made my own pipe and cigar carrier out of a Pelican 1200 case. Not as super nice as the one posted here but not bad, either. Check the thread in the accessory forum.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1511702#post1511702


----------

